# First Traeger mod!



## iron city (Jun 11, 2012)

I already did the fire brick mod which was pretty simple but I found myself needing a shelf. I was always putting stuff on top of the hopper so I figured I would make something that fit around it. I took some scrap laying around the garage and made it into this:








there is a square underneath the shelf that fits around the lid of the hopper to keep it stable and the shelf is built on top of that. Works great!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 11, 2012)

Iron City, morning....  Nice mod....  You have just joined the group that has to make stuff better,,,, Congratulations....  Dave


----------

